

Handmade Car Explores the Abandoned Railroads of Mexico - sssilver
http://weburbanist.com/2014/06/23/handmade-car-explores-the-abandoned-railroads-of-mexico/

======
jqm
Oh wow! This looks absolutely awesome. I'd love to take a trip on some old
railroads. The only thing is... what if they get to a section where the rails
have been ripped up or something?

~~~
noonespecial
It looks like it has rubber wheels held onto the track with retractable steel
guide wheels like most railroad maintenance vehicles in use today. I'm
guessing they just pull up the steel guide wheels and drive normally.

From the article: _" The SEFT-1 can drive on roads like an ordinary car, or
use its extra set of front wheels to guide it along the rails."_

